

Private Cloud Bakeoff:  Rackspace, Terramark, BlueLock - propitius
http://www.networkworld.com/reviews/2010/040510-cloud-computing-test.html

======
TrevorBurnham
The title given to the HN post has a typo: It's "Terremark," not "Terramark."
Pretty important, given that they came first in the rankings in the article
(albeit by a small margin).

As it happens, the error is common enough that Terremark is #1 when I Google
"Terramark," despite the surveying company that owns Terramark.com.

